
Show HN: Datacol – Get Private Heroku on Google Cloud - dsy_oi
http://datacol.io
======
dsy_oi
Hey Folks, Founder of Datacol([http://datacol.io](http://datacol.io)) here,
We’d love your feedback on our product. We’ve been working hard on it for
couple of months.

It can be installed inside your own account (GCP) and uses Container engine,
Registry, CloudBuilder, and many other great GCP services under the hood but
automates it all away to give you a better deployment experience.

For lazy ones, to see how to deploy a real world application like Mattermost
with our CLI([https://goo.gl/j8kUXY](https://goo.gl/j8kUXY)).

It’s got a few rough edges but I think it’s usable and we have been using it
ourselves. Would you love to use it ? why ? why not ? Thoughts ?

~~~
it33
Mattermost team here, looks great! Thanks for offering this,

~~~
dsy_oi
Glad to hear. thx

------
charlieegan3
This looks cool, at a glance it looks similar Deis Workflow. Workflow is an
open source project - any other key differences? How do you imagine the
pricing panning out?

I will check this out sometime in the next week.

~~~
dsy_oi
We will open source our CLI(core of the project) in couple of weeks. Stay
tuned.

Deis Workflow and Datacol are similar in aim but very much different in
implementation and approach. Datacol is tightly coupled and optimized for a
cloud platform
([http://datacol.io/docs/cloudsql/](http://datacol.io/docs/cloudsql/)). It
uses managed services under the hood, while Deis has its own components
(router,object storage, postgres). Your pricing under Datacol will be lesser.

Pricing page is coming soon. We will charge for productivity and workflow
tools. Stay tuned.

Thanks for your time. Let me know if you have any questions.

